# Naughty Poppy



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Someone a while back asked me to repost this video.

http://youtu.be/Q0GTq5WngxM


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Did she just wee on the couch?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Talk about having to per right after playing. HAHAHA!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Lynn<3 said:


> Did she just wee on the couch?


Yes she did.
She was playing with a piece of chew for about 15 mins before I decided to video her. She kept throwing it on to the floor and jumping down to retrieve it. She was about 14 weeks x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha!!!! It was ME  Thank you Christine, I love it. It's those little cheeky glances at you that get to me!
That's another great thing about this forum, I've just been crying at one of Marzi's posts and now I'm cackling like a lunatic  Or is that my age :whatever:


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ha ha!!!! It was ME  Thank you Christine, I love it. It's those little cheeky glances at you that get to me!
> That's another great thing about this forum, I've just been crying at one of Marzi's posts and now I'm cackling like a lunatic  Or is that my age :whatever:


She has always been a poser x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

She enjoys an audience.....like her namesake here.....


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Naughty indeed!!! 

But also very funny 

Poppy is adorable BTW.


----------



## lizzye (Jun 27, 2014)

Poppy isn't the only naughty one. I had just watched your video this morning and thought I was lucky that Franco hasn't done the same thing. Tonight we were on the couch when Franco walks across the couch and does the same thing. He gave no warning, just like Poppy. From now on I'll only watch videos that say "Good Poppy."


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

lizzye said:


> Poppy isn't the only naughty one. I had just watched your video this morning and thought I was lucky that Franco hasn't done the same thing. Tonight we were on the couch when Franco walks across the couch and does the same thing. He gave no warning, just like Poppy. From now on I'll only watch videos that say "Good Poppy."


That was her one and only accident. I think she was enjoying her play so much she simply forgot where she was. It was her first visit to our caravan I think she was excited about being at the seaside. I was using poochie bells at the time and she had been outside once so we shall put it down to excitement. But the look on her face tells me she knew what she was doing.


----------



## meloww (May 14, 2014)

Haha aww Poppy, that is so funny! She looks so much like my Willow. She used do take a quick squat mid-play too, mid-video, mid-fuss...luckily she's grown out of it. X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Love Poppy, good or naughty!


----------

